
Xkcd - Height - cstejerean
http://xkcd.com/
======
ZachPruckowski
Permalink (Article Link goes to Homepage): <http://xkcd.com/482/>

Direct image link: <http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/height.png>

------
arockwell
This comic is just begging to be turned into a poster.

~~~
ZachPruckowski
<http://store.xkcd.com/#HeightPoster>

If the # doesn't work, scroll down about 3/4 of the way, it's the first
poster. Personally, I'd rather have the online communities poster.

